# Wacko Jacko



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Watched the Michael Jackson documentary last night.

A very sad, sleasy & creepy guy.......

He should be locked away in Neverland!!

[smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

he just came across as very child like - innocent in a way. Yes i agree a bit strange, but hardly peadophile material.

saying that though i wouldnt want my kids with him ... [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He is locked away in Neverland - I think the poor guy has never been given the chance to grow up and will remain childlike all his life. This is prolly the reason why he finds himself associating with kids etc as he finds it easier to relate to them rather than face adult life.
To a degree he is like anyother "star" - just looking for attention etc.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Agree with James.

I think it is all innocent but to expose yourself and make it easy for allegations to be made, is just plain stupid. Maybe he really is that innocent :-/

Having said that I wouldn't leave any kids with him just in case!

I believe he is living in a imaginary world where everyone is nice and love is all about. A nice thought but not one that is based on reality.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I felt nothing but pity for him.
An abusive yet non-existant childhood with constant criticism about his appearance.
Growing up in an surpressed world without the freedom to communicate and relate with other people.
He changed his face to please others, but denies it as he just wants to be accepted for who he is namely "Peter Pan", surrounded by children, innocence and naivity.

The whole programme made me cringe. He revealed so much, probably through total innocence and naivity, that he could have been writing in his own obituary. And maybe thats what will result.

All I see is a very damaged (44 year old) child who cannot deal with what nasty reality of the real world.

Wacko Jacko maybe, but I don't think we should be too quick to judge him, he is unique in some respects.

I think he is simply unquestionably naive, immature and desperate to be loved.

Very sad.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

He is a genius, & most genius' are unbalanced in some way.

Irrespective of him though, I thought the way he is hounded with his children is totally unacceptable. The people who persue him when he just wants to goto the zoo with his family etc should be dealt with forcefully. It is totally unfair on him & his children. The goverments in this world need to do something to protect people like him, the beckhams etc from these complete arseholes who chase them around...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Total fucking weirdo. The locks to Neverland should be on the outside.

If he's a genius, then he's a very stupid genius.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Actually, for the first half of the programme, I thought to myself "this guy isnt as mad as people make out, just a bit of an eccentric"

But then it went downhill rapidly, starting with his amusing 'cooey' to the assistant in the shop in Vegas, through calling his baby 'blanket' to the just plain bizarre sleeping with little boys bits

Personally, I dont believe anything the guy says about his father criticising him, not to say some of it isnt true, but you cant take him seriously when he looks you in the eye and says hes only had 2 nose jobs, and nothing else

He hasnt written anything decent in years anyway


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Nik is right. The bloke's clearly a liar, so what was the point of last night's programme?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

& to top it all he's got the weirdest taste in fashion & interior design.

He spent about $5Million in as many minutes on some of the ugliest items i've ever seen. Did you see the sales assistant constantly rubbing his hands (that was funny)


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> The goverments in this world need to do something to protect people like him, the beckhams etc from these complete arseholes who chase them around...


Huh? I wouldn't want any of my taxes spent on protecting such celebrities from fans!

As for the interview, I didn't watch it - my wife had never seen Con Air which was on Channel 5, so I insisted that we should watch it instead of Jacko, and she loved it. Great movie - I love the bit when Cage looks out of the back of the plane to see that sports car being dragged along, and says, "On any other day, that would seem kinda strange..." Well, made me laugh.

As for Jacko, I flicked over a few times in the ads, and I thought he just seemed a bit sad and lonely. Especially sad when you think about him when he was younger in the Jackson 5 just fizzing with talent.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Huh? I wouldn't want any of my taxes spent on protecting such celebrities from fans!


It doesnt need to cost money. I mean laws should be passed, preventing the arsehole media from hounding them whenever said people choose to stray from their heavily-guarded mansions. Everybody, no-matter how famous deserve complete privacy when they wish it...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> It doesnt need to cost money. I mean laws should be passed, preventing the arsehole media from hounding them whenever said people choose to stray from their heavily-guarded mansions. Everybody, no-matter how famous deserve complete privacy when they wish it...


Passing the necessary laws may not cost money (unless you count the parliamentary time it takes plus the appropriate admin etc) but the enforcement would be a nightmare. Imagine the police getting called up by every pseudo celebratory complaning that they are being harassed.

I understand your point, but unfortunately we live in a celebratory obsessed society, where celebs themselves crave publicity, and then complain about it once they've milked it for all it's worth...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Are you even allowed to photograph/video people etc without their permission?


----------



## bigsigh (Jul 16, 2002)

> Are you even allowed to photograph/video people etc without their permission?


Yes, as long as you don't infringe privicy, so any public place is fair game. Stand in a public place and click away eg CCTV

The UK has very poor privicy laws.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I agree with you guys that people deserve privacy. But I think a Privacy Act would be disastrous -- and not just because I'm a tabloid hack 

I'd happily forego 'stories' about Jackson visiting a zoo. But a privacy law would provide a handy shelter for shysters like Aitken and Archer.

And it could allow people like Gary Glitter to go about their business without fear of exposure.

Dons dirty flame-retardant Mac  Intelligent abuse only, please ...

Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm just wondering why the american child protection services do not investigate on behalf of his children. I'm not implying that he'll intentionally hurt them, but if a child grew up for 18 yrs in that environment there's no way in hell they'll come out normal.
I'm not implying all celebrities can't look after their offspring. Look at the ozzbourne kids. They grew up around loads of money and weird parents, but they are like any other pair of teenagers I have ever seen.
Speaking of offspring, how white were those kids! I didn't see the whole thing, but did he ever say whether he was or wasn't the natural father? Cus I don't believe he is.
And as far as the zoo goes. HE KNOWS WHAT WILL HAPPEN IN A PUBLIC PLACE! That's all his fault. If princess Diana had taken william and harry to the zoo when they were kids the same thing would have happened. Same thing will if the Beckams go to the zoo tomorrow. Or Zeta-Jones and her kids. Or Tom Cruise and his, etc, etc... They are just smart enough not to do it! And you don't need many brain cells to figure that one out. Frankly if he can't figure that much out he has no buisness raising children. And no, no governemnt needs to spend money to protect him from that, if he can afford to keep Neverland, he can afford to sut the zoo for half a day so his kids can go to it undisturbed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Watched the Michael Jackson documentary last night. Â
> 
> He should be locked away in Neverland!!
> 
> [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


He is.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I don't think people should hate him and call him stupid ala W7 PMC - he's blatantly far from stupid, just a bit fucked.

You look at him singing ABC in Jackson 5 days and that is an incredible performance for someone so young...the singing, the dancing, the raw talent. It's just a shame that these are the exact things that robbed him of a normal life from a young age and turned him into the freak that he is now. :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Of course the guy is stupid (never said i hated him as i struggle to hate anyone i don't know), he's also fucked up, lost the plot, bordering insanity & an obvious menace to children.

All superstars are allowed the odd outburst or crazy moment, they are only human, but Wacko takes this concept to a new level.

Facts, dangles his baby out of a hotel window (scary), snatches one of his previous kids from the delivery room, still covered in blood & rushes it back to the asylum (Neverland), drives a mobility vehicle round hotel landings to relieve boredam, spends an inordanate amount of money on the most tasteless shite i've ever seen & the real kicker is that he sleeps with boys who are in no way related to him (thats the very weird stuff) but the stupid bit comes from admitting all of these things on national TV (now tell me thats the work of a sensible human being?).

I did like his music in the 70's & early 80's & agree that he has a huge talent, but please, the guy is a buttie short of a picnic.

If i had to try & define stupidity, then you have a point that this could be combined with his obvious musical genius, but in the modern age, none of his actions are publically acceptable, so in my book (no expert) that makes him stupid.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Fucked up I agree and I certainly wouldn't leave my children with him but I disagree with stupid. He produced Thriller, probably one the most influential music videos ever which turned the whole industry on it's head, he's re-invented himself and his music time and time again and he'll go down in history as a legend (don't get me wrong, I'm not a fan). I seriously doubt if someone could do that if they were stupid. Naive, immature and quite possibly mad, yes. :-/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R1:

I thought the Thriller video was produced by (Star Wars producer) think it was George Lucas or something like that, but i'm almost positive that Jacko did not produce it himself (sure he had some imput though).

I'm still of the belief that stupidity comes into his overall weirdness. If you pinched a Mars Bar, you would not walk back into the shop or a police station & own up to it (not saying you would steal a Mars Bar of course)

This is why i feel he's showing stupid tendencies. Totally agree to his musical ability and obvious genius, but his actions and subsequant TV interview, defo give him a somewhat stupid persona.

Either way, he has done himself no favours by doing the interview & the obvious majority of people how see Jacko in a different light.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Either way, he has done himself no favours by doing the interview & the obvious majority of people how see Jacko in a different light.


Absolutely, he must have been stupid to do the interview  ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Apparently sales of his Thriller album (and maybe the others as well) increased by 1000% since the interview was shown on Monday...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Now if thats true, then maybe he aint so stupid after all. If it was all a Marketing stunt, then hats off to him.

Still would never let my kids anywhere near him though


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC -- I agree with you all the way Â 

My favourite moment of the programme was when Jacko bought two tacky pictures and the hand-wringing salesman said, rather sarcastically, "Oh, Mr Jackson knows his art".

By the way, Thriller was directed by John Landis (American Werewolf, Blues Brothers). Jacko co-produced it, but that doesn't mean a lot.

Mark


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mark:

Cheers. If Mr Jackson knows his art, then i'm an expert skier (see skiing thread ;D). That whole shopping section was hysterical.

John Landis, thats the mush. Could picture his face, but the name escaped me.


----------

